# Best vehicle for UberSUV? Best payment method for private clients?



## timothyj (Feb 15, 2016)

I have $20,000 saved, I got private clients at law firm set up, so I am going to buy UberSUV vehicle.

Market is Minneapolis. 2011 or newer black on black. Vehicle list:

Cadillac Escalade
Chevrolet Suburban
Chevrolet Tahoe / Tahoe Hybrid
Ford Expedition / EL
GMC Yukon XL/Denali/Hybrid
Infiniti QX56
Lincoln Navigator
Mercedes-Benz GL-Class

If you were going to buy an UBerSUV vehicle today, which one would you choose? Would you buy it pre used or new? 

Also, what do you use to track mileage with private clients and how do you take payment? I was going to use a ipad and square. 

Any response is greatly appreciated. 

Cheers.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

timothyj said:


> I have $20,000 saved, I got private clients at law firm set up, so I am going to buy UberSUV vehicle.
> 
> Market is Minneapolis. 2011 or newer black on black. Vehicle list:
> 
> ...


Get a Suburban or Navigator L. Do NOT get anything smaller.

Get Limo Anywhere software for your privates. You can book reservations, calculate rates, schedule confirmation emails, send auto texts, send invoices and run credit cards.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

^suburban


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Suburban ^^^


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Suburban ^^^


I have to say, I have two 2015 Suburbans and I'm replacimg them with Navigators. Yes, the Navi is $8k more, but they are far superior to the Burb.

Better interior... the 3rd row seat has 4 more inches of legroom and the seat is 5 inches thick which makes it much more comfortable than the GM SUVs. The second row floor is flat across in the Navi compared to the GM bump where the drive train is making the center seat more comfortable.

It goes 0 to 60 in 6.2

It has power running boards which I have noticed far easier boarding... especially for older folks.

Best of all, the ride is car like. It's very smooth. And the Laminated glass makes it a quieter cabin.

The transmissions on the 2015 Burb are notoriously trouble prone.

The warranty on the Navi is 100k vs. 24k on the Burb.

Mu clients who have been picked up in the Navi make comments to our Suburban drivers that they hope we upgrade the Burbs.

Lastly, the Suburban has become synonymous with Uber... which is embarrassing.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I have to say, I have two 2015 Suburbans and I'm replacimg them with Navigators. Yes, the Navi is $8k more, but they are far superior to the Burb.
> 
> Better interior... the 3rd row seat has 4 more inches of legroom and the seat is 5 inches thick which makes it much more comfortable than the GM SUVs. The second row floor is flat across in the Navi compared to the GM bump where the drive train is making the center seat more comfortable.
> 
> ...


i love lincolns thanks to my town cars and before . i still drive them.
i compared both 2015 suburban and lincon navigator before i bought the 2016 suburban and i hated the interior styling in the navigator.
to me it was unbearable.the suburban felt like a better designed and executed vehicle overall.and navigator was also more expensive.
so far my clients totally love the new suv. just two days ago a client asked what type of car it was lol.she said this rides like a sedan so smooth .
anyways , for now best suv is still suburban i believe.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

timothyj said:


> I have $20,000 saved, I got private clients at law firm set up, so I am going to buy UberSUV vehicle.
> 
> Market is Minneapolis. 2011 or newer black on black. Vehicle list:
> 
> ...


I am glad you asked all this. I will be buying one of these two vehicles very soon. Unfortunately, the replies are not making it any easier to decide which to buy. lol. Leaning toward the Navigator.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

T


UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Get a Suburban or Navigator L. Do NOT get anything smaller.
> 
> Get Limo Anywhere software for your privates. You can book reservations, calculate rates, schedule confirmation emails, send auto texts, send invoices and run credit cards.


Thank you for this valuable info! I appreciate it. You saved me from possibly making a very expensive mistake.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> T
> 
> Thank you for this valuable info! I appreciate it. You saved me from possibly making a very expensive mistake.


I was looking for a used escalade 
Found a hell of a deal in a used suburban (07)
So far its been good 100K miles later

The deal may pull you in to a choice


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

toi said:


> i love lincolns thanks to my town cars and before . i still drive them.
> i compared both 2015 suburban and lincon navigator before i bought the 2016 suburban and i hated the interior styling in the navigator.
> to me it was unbearable.the suburban felt like a better designed and executed vehicle overall.and navigator was also more expensive.
> so far my clients totally love the new suv. just two days ago a client asked what type of car it was lol.she said this rides like a sedan so smooth .
> anyways , for now best suv is still suburban i believe.


I agree with you, aesthetically the Suburban is better, but comfort is much better in the Navigator. I also like the controls better in the Suburban. When adjusting the rear climate, I much prefer having the knobs on the dashboard, then having to maneuver through a menu on the screen while driving. That's actually a big complaint.

My clients also like our 2015 Suburbans and I get compliments on them. However, once they get in the Navigator, they no longer want the Suburban. It's truly that much more comfortable, quiet and smooth. Unless, you get the LTZ package on the Suburban, which comes with magnetic ride control, the LT is quite bouncy. Unfortunately, the LTZ is a $10k upgrade.

Also, it seems petty, but people always comment on the Lincoln "welcome mat." First impressions are important and it sets the tone that they are getting Luxury vehicle.

In our industry, we have to provide a quality experience for our clients. Believe me, people notice the difference when traveling with us versus Uber. Uber provides a dude driving a bouncy, rattling Suburban in a plaid shirt and aviators. We provide chauffeurs and exceptional vehicles.

That all being said, the most important thing is providing reliable service. And you can accomplish that in a Suburban or Navigator or an outdated Towncar.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> T
> 
> Thank you for this valuable info! I appreciate it. You saved me from possibly making a very expensive mistake.


Also, make sure you get a bench second row. The second row buckets make your vehicle far less versatile.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Look into Denali. They are the luxurious version of GM, whether it's a Chevy or GM badged.

If you can get the XL version, in my opinion it's better and with the second row bench seats which gives it an easier access to the third row.

With that you can drive on XL, select and black/suv platforms to increase your earning potential.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

the a


Just for fun Detroit said:


> I am glad you asked all this. I will be buying one of these two vehicles very soon. Unfortunately, the replies are not making it any easier to decide which to buy. lol. Leaning toward the Navigator.


answer is very simple actually. it is the suburban LT . thats what i bought.

downgraded from an escalade. realized nobody paid more for a more expensive vehicle.at least in my market.
2015 gm changed bodystyles of suvs and i wanted to be current as my escalade was an 08 with only 100k on the clock.

navigator is a great buy as well but their so called new body style seems more like a facelift than a newer car.new v6 engine though but mpg is lower then the suburban .its a joke. and finally last month they rolled out a new concept style on their website.
so buy a navigator now and a newer body will come out in 3 years probably which by the way looks awesome. and you will still be paying your older bodystyle navigator.

suburban owners will still be current bodystyle for another 5-6 years.
for me LT was no brainer. $54k negotiated price as far away from an escalade as possible in price so i dont go about regretting if i should i have spent a little more for an escalade. for the price difference we bought a new honda crv for wifey.
a friend bought a new suburban ltz for $9k more and that was a $63k negotiated price.
after tax and finance mine was $61k out the door his was $74ish i think.fully loaded with almost every option except adaptive cruise.very very nice car as well. but on the freeway magnetic ride control doesnt make a huge difference.and its something to fix down the road.
decision is yours to make.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

toi said:


> the a
> 
> answer is very simple actually. it is the suburban LT . thats what i bought.
> 
> ...


Answer is not simple. Everybody has a different way of doing business. What is simple is that I have two 2015 Burb LTs and my clients prefer the Navigator. That's mostly due to the ride quality. Most of our rums are OC to LAX. Yes, a good ride does matter on the interstate.

As far as facelifts go, the same can be said for the Burb. Not much of a different look there either.

Changing the body style in 4 years doesn't bother me because I replace my vehicles every two years. I prefer not to run them past 200,000 miles, but thats just me.

My Navi (2015) was $66k out the door, a bargain compared to $61k for an LT.

You are correct the mpg on the Burb is about 1 to 1.2 mpg better. The Navi is much more powerful... what do you expect?

The bottom line is both are good vehicles. We can agree there is no need for an Escalade unless you have a lot of celebrity clients.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Desitions desitions


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

A new yukon XL hands down.


----------



## uberxreallysux (Apr 19, 2016)

Chevy


timothyj said:


> I have $20,000 saved, I got private clients at law firm set up, so I am going to buy UberSUV vehicle.
> 
> Market is Minneapolis. 2011 or newer black on black. Vehicle list:
> 
> ...


 Chevy Tahoe hybrid.


----------



## up the river (Aug 22, 2015)

what options do you use on limo anywhere? I use the app taxi meter with its printer app and the paypal here app for processing. use a program called booking tool for booking now. I do like the mobile app for limos but for another 100 a month is it worth it, after all your already paying a hundred a month to get the 450 ride a month package..oh you offer any cash discounts?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

up the river said:


> what options do you use on limo anywhere? I use the app taxi meter with its printer app and the paypal here app for processing. use a program called booking tool for booking now. I do like the mobile app for limos but for another 100 a month is it worth it, after all your already paying a hundred a month to get the 450 ride a month package..oh you offer any cash discounts?


I think its 79 per month for a smaller package
i use it to farm in/out
process credit cards
online reservations
schedule automatic emails
dispatch to drivers (driver anywhere app)
allow online access to clients
store my 1900+ accounts
send autmatic texts based on driver status
send invoices


----------



## up the river (Aug 22, 2015)

I Plus with the one must say I do like the fact that you can change it from hourly to a per mile bill. Plus with the one I have now I cannot send texts with status But I think the point that would make me jump up and down is the app based reservations. I just wonder how it looks and works on the back end. I don't know how much farming in or out it would help me do as my rates in my area are between a taxi and a limo. We have a lot of wanna be car services that want to price themselves the same as a limo cause there mini van has leather seats


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

Dont buy a new vehicle first of all. Second, take the account and establish your own company and build up ur business. Forget about Uber. You are heading in the right direction. Vehicle wise get a used Suburban. Black on black leather. Look on autotrader nationwide negotiate and pick it up. Simple as that. After a while get a second driver and make him do the lawfirm account and get a cut and continue getting another account....good luck....


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Also, make sure you get a bench second row. The second row buckets make your vehicle far less versatile.


I completely disagree with bench in the second row.makes the suv a smaller vehicle.
At least my clients like the captain seats better


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

toi said:


> I completely disagree with bench in the second row.makes the suv a smaller vehicle.
> At least my clients like the captain seats better


Judging by sales at the Chevy dealer, 90% of the industry disagrees with you. The bench has a capacity of 7 passengers instead of 6 for the buckets. And realistically, you cannot put 3 adults in the third row (unless they are tiny), so the buckets limit you to 5 adults. You can easily do 3 couples in the bench configuration. So I guess your definition of smaller is more seating capacity? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Judging by sales at the Chevy dealer, 90% of the industry disagrees with you. The bench has a capacity of 7 passengers instead of 6 for the buckets. And realistically, you cannot put 3 adults in the third row (unless they are tiny), so the buckets limit you to 5 adults. You can easily do 3 couples in the bench configuration. So I guess your definition of smaller is more seating capacity? Doesn't make sense.


My experience and vision is different than yours thats all im going to say and leave it at that.


----------



## Shai (Oct 22, 2014)

Depends on your clientele. Never made my decision based on uber but private clients. Bench seats are not the way to go lol. Looks horrible and privates love the captains seats. Privates PAY!!!!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Shai said:


> Depends on your clientele. Never made my decision based on uber but private clients. Bench seats are not the way to go lol. Looks horrible and privates love the captains seats. Privates PAY!!!!


Once again, I will let the the livery sales numbers stand. I haven't driven for Uber since Dec. 31, 2014 so none of my decisions are based on Uber as well. Once again, there is no black and white here but the OP was asking for best vehicle for UberSUV and to develop privates. Bench gives you the most versatility and the Navigator gives you the luxury privates are expecting.


----------



## Shai (Oct 22, 2014)

Jesus some people are overly sensitive. With that being said. Cadillac Escalade with captain seats!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Shai said:


> Jesus some people are overly sensitive. With that being said. Cadillac Escalade with captain seats!


Agreed, if you are transporting 2 people and they are willing to pay extra.


----------



## Shai (Oct 22, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I deside on bench
It makes a Swiss army knive vehicle


----------



## Stu Pitt (Apr 11, 2016)

toi said:


> I completely disagree with bench in the second row.makes the suv a smaller vehicle.
> At least my clients like the captain seats better





toi said:


> My experience and vision is different than yours thats all im going to say and leave it at that.





toi said:


> My experience and vision is different than yours thats all im going to say and leave it at that.


TOI any suggestions what car to buy for San Diego? what do drive?


----------



## Stu Pitt (Apr 11, 2016)

kakauber said:


> Dont buy a new vehicle first of all. Second, take the account and establish your own company and build up ur business. Forget about Uber. You are heading in the right direction. Vehicle wise get a used Suburban. Black on black leather. Look on autotrader nationwide negotiate and pick it up. Simple as that. After a while get a second driver and make him do the lawfirm account and get a cut and continue getting another account....good luck....


What do you suggest i buy for San Diego with 12k


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

If you get a good deal and no accident vehicle, its a go.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Stu Pitt said:


> What do you suggest i buy for San Diego with 12k


Is this car going to be for uber black?
I dont think you could get a car that cheap for uber black.


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

Dont spend your hard earned money on Uber. Find another job and keep your money. No need to buy an expensive Tahoe or Suburban and run it to the ground.


----------



## Stu Pitt (Apr 11, 2016)

toi said:


> Is this car going to be for uber black?
> I dont think you could get a car that cheap for uber black.


looking at the 2010 lexus es 350,80k miles, for 12k in rxcellect condition.can then do select and x.
What do you think?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Stu Pitt said:


> looking at the 2010 lexus es 350,80k miles, for 12k in rxcellect condition.can then do select and x.
> What do you think?


I wouldnt buy anycar for any reason with 350k on the clock.

EDIT : Sorry i have to edit this reply. a 2010 lexus es350 with 80k miles on the clock is so so ok vehicle i suppose. but it would be better to go find a hybrid version.your main expense will be gas when you rack up miles.


----------



## ubersuv14 (May 21, 2016)

timothyj said:


> I have $20,000 saved, I got private clients at law firm set up, so I am going to buy UberSUV vehicle.
> 
> Market is Minneapolis. 2011 or newer black on black. Vehicle list:
> 
> ...


Only navigators and escalades qualify for SUV accounts now.

Lemme know if you need to buy an SUV account


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Sorry to necro post... but all I see in mpls is Suburbans... too myself they are way to many on the road for lux and black. Personally I don't like the suburban and I am looking into getting into to lux service. Just FYI, Acura MDX is on SUV LIST FOR Uber. I'm thinking of picking the MDX up. Or a lincoln or even the Mercedes. Anything but a Suburban.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

The business will come if it's an suburban or a benz. Get the most cost effective qualified vehicle and call it the day.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RealCheetahz said:


> Sorry to necro post... but all I see in mpls is Suburbans... too myself they are way to many on the road for lux and black. Personally I don't like the suburban and I am looking into getting into to lux service. Just FYI, Acura MDX is on SUV LIST FOR Uber. I'm thinking of picking the MDX up. Or a lincoln or even the Mercedes. Anything but a Suburban.


The Navigator if far superior to the Suburban in every aspect. Much smoother and quieter ride. 460 ft. lbs of torque make them quick. 3 to 4 more inches of legroom in the 3rd row making it comfortable for adults. Flat floor board in the 2nd row (no drivetrain hump like the GMs). Power running boards make for easier boarding. And I left the best for last... you dont have to replace the transmission every 100k miles like you do with the Suburban. FYI, GM lowered the powertrain warranty on the Suburban from 100k to 60k miles because they cannot build a reliable ******.

I just paid $57,000 plus tax, title, license for a 2017 (2WD) with 100k bumber to bumber warranty.

Literally no comparison.



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> The business will come if it's an suburban or a benz. Get the most cost effective qualified vehicle and call it the day.


For Uber yes, but for privates, my clients love my upgraded fleet.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Stack them in there. 4mpg and no power.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The Navigator if far superior to the Suburban in every aspect. Much smoother and quieter ride. 460 ft. lbs of torque make them quick. 3 to 4 more inches of legroom in the 3rd row making it comfortable for adults. Flat floor board in the 2nd row (no drivetrain hump like the GMs). Power running boards make for easier boarding. And I left the best for last... you dont have to replace the transmission every 100k miles like you do with the Suburban. FYI, GM lowered the powertrain warranty on the Suburban from 100k to 60k miles because they cannot build a reliable ******.
> 
> I just paid $57,000 plus tax, title, license for a 2017 (2WD) with 100k bumber to bumber warranty.
> 
> ...


I bought a 2013 Navigator L about 6 months ago. $34,000 out the door with 52,000 miles and a warranty up to 100,000 miles. Best investment I have made. Never even put it on Uber.. only private clients only and they love it.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The Navigator if far superior to the Suburban in every aspect. Much smoother and quieter ride. 460 ft. lbs of torque make them quick. 3 to 4 more inches of legroom in the 3rd row making it comfortable for adults. Flat floor board in the 2nd row (no drivetrain hump like the GMs). Power running boards make for easier boarding. And I left the best for last... you dont have to replace the transmission every 100k miles like you do with the Suburban. FYI, GM lowered the powertrain warranty on the Suburban from 100k to 60k miles because they cannot build a reliable ******.
> 
> I just paid $57,000 plus tax, title, license for a 2017 (2WD) with 100k bumber to bumber warranty.
> 
> ...


I have a 2014 Yukon XL my private clients love my car as well. I put 155,000 miles on it. No transmission work yet, and I didn't even do a transmission flush on it ever. To each his own.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I have a 2014 Yukon XL my private clients love my car as well. I put 155,000 miles on it. No transmission work yet, and I didn't even do a transmission flush on it ever. To each his own.


It's a 2014. The 2015+ are the issue. My clients loved the 2015 Suburbans as well... until I picked them up in one of our Navigators.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Get a Suburban or Navigator L. Do NOT get anything smaller.
> 
> Get Limo Anywhere software for your privates. You can book reservations, calculate rates, schedule confirmation emails, send auto texts, send invoices and run credit cards.


Cheap out option: fire marshall surplus expy ssv retrofit
Semi-cheapout option: tahoe ppv retrofit



UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Also, make sure you get a bench second row. The second row buckets make your vehicle far less versatile.


GMs : a must, since third row is 1+1
Ford/Lincoln : mistake, 3rd row seats 3 adults comfortably so a walkway aisle is preferred...fairly easily fixed cause pulling the midrow middle seat reveals that captain chairs are otherwise identical to "bench" sides except for a folding armrest addition..... 1+1 / 1+1 / 3 layout is SERIOUSLY cavernous compared to a GM with 1+1/ 3 / 1+1 layout.

Pax also dig the legroom and ability to interact freely between rows, most groups end up sitting half-turned in midrow seats on long runs


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

Could someone explain how you work with "private clients?" I've seen that mentioned several times in this thread. I'm thinking about giving Uber another chance but this time either BLACK or SUV. I was looking into buying a vehicle like that anyway so my only sacrifice will be the color (and the extra commercial paperwork and such). If you don't want to hijack the thread, please PM me or point me to a more appropriate one.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Swallowing a 50-70K pill in year 7 of economic expansion. You got balls of steel or brains of mush. Employment Maxed, Stock Market Maxed, Interest rates Mega Lows, Cheap gas.

Ask your self, am I buying a McMansion in 2006/7?

We have NEVER seen rideshare in a recession, but there are going to be hordes of new ants and hordes of desperate ants.

Best of luck


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

toi said:


> i love lincolns thanks to my town cars and before . i still drive them.
> i compared both 2015 suburban and lincon navigator before i bought the 2016 suburban and i hated the interior styling in the navigator.
> to me it was unbearable.the suburban felt like a better designed and executed vehicle overall.and navigator was also more expensive.
> so far my clients totally love the new suv. just two days ago a client asked what type of car it was lol.she said this rides like a sedan so smooth .
> anyways , for now best suv is still suburban i believe.


How are the transmissions doing on your Suburbans? How about the A/C's? Trim pieces?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> How are the transmissions doing on your Suburbans? How about the A/C's? Trim pieces?


I only used mine for long hauls on the freeway. Almost hit 50k with no issues so far, knock on wood


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

toi said:


> I only used mine for long hauls on the freeway. Almost hit 50k with no issues so far, knock on wood


Your good for another 60k to 80k.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

Disgruntled said:


> Could someone explain how you work with "private clients?" I've seen that mentioned several times in this thread. I'm thinking about giving Uber another chance but this time either BLACK or SUV. I was looking into buying a vehicle like that anyway so my only sacrifice will be the color (and the extra commercial paperwork and such). If you don't want to hijack the thread, please PM me or point me to a more appropriate one.


If you noticed the most of the people that mention "Private clients" have Livery in their driving profile to me that indicates that they are doing something like limo service/taxi and not as much UBER or doing UBER and converting them to private clients. I may be wrong. Most of the people that I see and know that have Livery in their profile are limo/taxi drivers.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> If you noticed the most of the people that mention "Private clients" have Livery in their driving profile to me that indicates that they are doing something like limo service/taxi and not as much UBER or doing UBER and converting them to private clients. I may be wrong. Most of the people that I see and know that have Livery in their profile are limo/taxi drivers.


Bingo! Chances are if your UberBlack or SUV driver is wearing a black suit, he is trying to poach Ubers client.


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

Well I'm all for that. Steal them all away and shut these garbage companies down. They're a sick form of "Robin Hood" by stealing from unsuspecting people who cannot afford to run their cars into the ground and giving themselves and the passengers a free ride on our backs.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OK, this thread has been an interesting read. Here is a left field option which is still in the “experimental” stage. 

I used to own an AUDI Q7, nice package, clients liked it. But is was a dog to maintain and service, nearly sent me broke. Rectifications, failures, time off the road. It Caught fire last January with the wife and 3 kids onboard. 3 minutes earlier, they were in a 6km road tunnel and not poking around a car park looking to stop, it could’ve been tragic.

I have 2 Mercedes people-movers as well (Viano & Valente) and a Holden (GM) Caprice in my business. Have copped a reaming when the Mercs fail in the past.

A new Q7 here in OZ is $120,000, I bought the Tesla Model X $201,000. 
I’ve covered 51,000kms (32,000 miles) since April 22nd this year so on the way to about 84,000km /54,000miles in the first 12 months.
Energy is FREE when you buy the Premium Tesla Models, here in OZ diesel is $1.35 - $1.45 per litre so a $12,000 fuel saving each year.
50,000kms would have meant 3 x $1000+ services at Audi. Plus one set of brake pads - $300-$350 
Front Brake pads last between 110,000kms & 150,000 kms, rears 200k
The Tesla hasn’t reached its first service at 80,000kms. 
The 20,000kms published service is a recommendation only, but a requirement for garaunteed buyback. Warranty is still valid.
I’ll change the shock absorbers every 160k, springs and bushes every 320k along with door rubbers and seals. The stuff that isolates the care from road shocks and noise. Keeps ANY high mileage car feeling tight.

Most cars I turn over in 4-5 years, with maintenance and repairs increasing in the final 2 years.

The Tesla, with so few moving parts, and what I can tell a solid drivetrain looks to have a more robust commercial feel to it. Them crazy doors MAY be a huge cost in the future, but they do give the car the market difference that some folk pay more more.

I think its going to be good for 6-7 years, running at $15,000-$18,000 less in costs per year, saving around $90,000, and dozens of days off the road. The return per job has increased. Apart from private clients, its in UBER Black/Suv/Lux here. The money on LUX is very good and regular here. I’m sure that the Tesla’s here are favoured with more work off the UBER platform

So far so good. But the experiment has a long way to go. I’m feeling confident I’ve broken free of the of the high maintenance costs that German Cars impose.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Commercial insurance may or may not be cost effective if you don't have enough private clients and or you drive too much uber.

For the proper insurance i'd guess close to $500 a month to be clear to take private clients. Maybe $550 or $600 depending on the value of your car.

That's a lot of business at $2.00 a mile to pay that much a month for insurance.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Curious: Did the private clients Express wishes for SUV? I worked for "white shoe" law firms for nearly 30 years. Most attorneys I know preferred town cars.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Lexus suv are very nice and relatively maintaince free.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Update to my previous posts: I have now had the 2013 Navigator L for over 1.5 years. Still the best investment in my business I have made. This is an almost 6 year old vehicle at this point and clients still LOVE it. I couldn't find a nice Navigator L in my area with a second row bench so I have second row captain seats with a center console. I am glad I got that setup. It's usually two couples going out for the evening that request the extra room and comport from the Navigator L. They don't want to be crammed into the MKS. They are usually drinking alcohol also. The center console gives them somewhere to put their drinks. I have had only one issue with the vehicle. The compressor for the rear air suspension quit working. 87,000 miles. All covered under the CPO warranty. $100 deductible. I asked the service advisor what percent of Navigators have this issue around 90,000 miles... his reply.. 95%!! Lol. So be prepared for that. It's a relatively easy part to change at home however. Let me know if any of you have any other questions about the Navigator. It's a great vehicle.



UberBeemer said:


> Curious: Did the private clients Express wishes for SUV? I worked for "white shoe" law firms for nearly 30 years. Most attorneys I know preferred town cars.


ALL of my regular clients prefer the Navigator...I have one client, my BEST client, that would not accept the MKS on a regular basis. He REQUIRES the Navigator. This one client has made the investment in the Navigator worthwhile. Let that sink in!!!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> Update to my previous posts: I have now had the 2013 Navigator L for over 1.5 years. Still the best investment in my business I have made. This is an almost 6 year old vehicle at this point and clients still LOVE it. I couldn't find a nice Navigator L in my area with a second row bench so I have second row captain seats with a center console. I am glad I got that setup. It's usually two couples going out for the evening that request the extra room and comport from the Navigator L. They don't want to be crammed into the MKS. They are usually drinking alcohol also. The center console gives them somewhere to put their drinks. I have had only one issue with the vehicle. The compressor for the rear air suspension quit working. 87,000 miles. All covered under the CPO warranty. $100 deductible. I asked the service advisor what percent of Navigators have this issue around 90,000 miles... his reply.. 95%!! Lol. So be prepared for that. It's a relatively easy part to change at home however. Let me know if any of you have any other questions about the Navigator. It's a great vehicle.
> 
> ALL of my regular clients prefer the Navigator...I have one client, my BEST client, that would not accept the MKS on a regular basis. He REQUIRES the Navigator. This one client has made the investment in the Navigator worthwhile. Let that sink in!!!


I have four 2015+ Navigator L's in my fleet. Far superior to the GMs in almost every aspect. I have one 2015 Suburban left... can't wait to unload it on some poor soul.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

I’ve had my 2016 suburban for about 30 months now. Bought new ,Has 67k on the clock. Havent spent a dime on it for repairs yet. Knock on wood.

And i for the navigator, its a nice car n all but lets face it. Suburbans became standart and to me navigators interior styling is very outdated. 

New navigators are escalade money , what a joke.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

toi said:


> I've had my 2016 suburban for about 30 months now. Bought new ,Has 67k on the clock. Havent spent a dime on it for repairs yet. Knock on wood.
> 
> And i for the navigator, its a nice car n all but lets face it. Suburbans became standart and to me navigators interior styling is very outdated.
> 
> New navigators are escalade money , what a joke.


Haha, here we go again. You are a low volume (one car operator I assume) driver. You put 67k miles on in 2.5 years and we put on 80k to 100k miles per year on a vehicle. I have had multiple of both vehicles and driven both over 100k miles each. There is literally zero comparison. First of all, you shouldn't have issues at 67k miles.... but you will like everyone else. I assure you!

Problems you WILL have as you near 100k miles. (Some make it longer)
1. You will have to replace the transmission.
2. You will have to replace the A/C compressor.
3. Your brakes will fail and you will need to replace the master cylinder and lines.
4. Trim pieces start falling off
5. The backrest on the second row seat starts popping in and out. (Not a major problem but annoying AF)

Why the Navigator is better other than being way more reliable:
1. The Burb has a harsh bouncy truck like ride. You can feel every crack in the road. The Navigator have a smooth quiet carlike ride.
2. The 3rd row seat has 3 to 4 more inches of legroom in the Navigator
3. The leather is the Navigator is soft. In the Burb, it feels like plastic.
4. The 3rd row seat in the Navigator is soft and 5" thick. The 3rd row in a GM is a hard bench.
5. There is no drive train hump in the second row of the Navigator. There is in the GM.
6. Power running boards on the Navigator make boarding much easier for elderly and women with heels.
7. The engine in the Burb is a dog with 383 lb ft of torque. The Navigator has 460 lb ft of torque with twin turbos... it's quick.
8. The lighted Lincoln "welcome mat" always gets comments. Not important but signals luxury.

Interior styling? I'll take the roomy Navigator with the soft leather and padded seats any day.

Lastly, yes the Suburban "became" the standard, but it's no longer 2015. Look at what the big high end companies are buying now... Navigators, Expeditions and Escalades.

The Navigators actually cost more that the Escalade. Read any comparison review online and you will know why.

And I'll leave you with this. One of the biggest reasons not to use the Suburban any longer is that it has become synonymous with Uber. That should be reason enough.

Also, the air conditioned seats today came in handy on the Gator.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Haha, here we go again. You are a low volume (one car operator I assume) driver. You put 67k miles on in 2.5 years and we put on 80k to 100k miles per year on a vehicle. I have had multiple of both vehicles and driven both over 100k miles each. There is literally zero comparison. First of all, you shouldn't have issues at 67k miles.... but you will like everyone else. I assure you!
> 
> Problems you WILL have as you near 100k miles. (Some make it longer)
> 1. You will have to replace the transmission.
> ...


sigghhhh, not sure where to start with your post bud.
Dont if you do but i dont use the car for uber so no taxi like driving in town. %90 of the miles i put are highway miles.still with the original tires and brakes on the car, maybe will be replaced in 10k miles ahead.most rides are to lax which is a 200 mile roundtrip from santa barbara.not judging how a person uses his vehicle to make money. everyone works what suits them best and their business model.

navigator is the top of the line suv for lincoln and the real comparison of that vehicle is not the mid trim level suburban LT or the livery LS versions with cheap leather. ford expedition is a more suitable comparison for suburban. navigator is a better comparison vs escalade but could also be compared vs ltz suburban or yukon slt i think.

there are certain things i do like about the navigator. some i still would like to see in the GM suvs. which i believe is going to be issued in 2020 with new body style.

couple of them are the longer legroom for the third row . independent rear suspension and hmmm not sure about a third one. 18 models come with reclining third row which is very cool , lets not forget that.

navigator i believe comes with air suspension and that is expensive to replace in the long run. so does the suburbans ltz trim with magride shocks.
although providing smoother ride on the highway its not as noticible as bumpier inner roads.

i am a member of couple limo forums and the 18 navigators and expeditions are having an issue with their ac condensors right off the bat. being a first year model limo operators are waiting for replacement parts which arent available yet and facing down time on their investments..but it sa risk one take buying a first year production model. 2015 GM suvs had the buffeting issue and had a lot of buybacks , gm had to clear them out mid 2015 with %0 financing for 60 months.

if a company has clients who specifically asks for an escalade or a navigator (havent heard that one yet) and if they are willing to pay extra then i might consider paying the difference , otherwise you end up upgrading their ride for free. My clients are business ppl flyin out of lax and all they care is a clean late model vehicle at the going rate with top of the line service they deserve.

when its time to replace my suburban i wont only be looking into another GM but will weigh my options as to which vehicle makes more sense for me only. honestly i like the styling of the new expedition max better than the navigator and i like fords more than GM . personal drive around car is a town car and love that car. bullet proof vehicle.

as for ppl choosing navigators over any other vehicle its their choice and that might work better for them . its just doest work for me thats all.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ford and lincoln recently changed models, gmc and Chevy changed at 2015 imo, you got a few more years before they change the model, assuming you are buying used.

I am happy with square reader and set up customers with pricing and notes so it looks like I remember them lol. Also the ability to send invoices opens up a lot more accounts

I also thought the magnetic suspension was new and only available on PREMIER which is a new line introduced this year


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

timothyj said:


> I have $20,000 saved, I got private clients at law firm set up, so I am going to buy UberSUV vehicle.
> 
> Market is Minneapolis. 2011 or newer black on black. Vehicle list:
> 
> ...


Heads up...

Orlando USED to get Uber black rates at the numbers you are getting,

However now it's less than $1.25 (yes for uber Select) Uber black no longer exists.

Requirements (including uber black eligibility) are not set in stone and are subject entirely to Uber's whim.

Your rates could get slashed by over half in less than a few years, a your car could get downgraded to just XL with zero warning...

I DO NOT recommend you get into it, Ever...


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

toi said:


> sigghhhh, not sure where to start with your post bud.
> Dont if you do but i dont use the car for uber so no taxi like driving in town. %90 of the miles i put are highway miles.still with the original tires and brakes on the car, maybe will be replaced in 10k miles ahead.most rides are to lax which is a 200 mile roundtrip from santa barbara.not judging how a person uses his vehicle to make money. everyone works what suits them best and their business model.
> 
> navigator is the top of the line suv for lincoln and the real comparison of that vehicle is not the mid trim level suburban LT or the livery LS versions with cheap leather. ford expedition is a more suitable comparison for suburban. navigator is a better comparison vs escalade but could also be compared vs ltz suburban or yukon slt i think.
> ...


We do not do Uber. The majority of our trips are between OC and LAX so mostly highway miles as well.

My comparison point was mostly economic and value comparison. I was only paying about $5000 to $6000 more for the Lincoln. At the price point, with all the added maintenance costs on the Suburban, the Lincoln actually costs less to run. When you add all the "extras" in such as a smooth quiet ride, more passenger room, running boards, powerful engine and luxury interior... there is no comparison in value. So yes, one could argue it's not fair to compare a Lincoln to a Chevrolet, but I'm only interested in value and cost to my business... not brand name per se.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

You can't compare a Navigator to a Suburban the Suburban competes with the Expedition which is better than the suburban in just about every way . I will say when comparing the 2015-17 ones the Suburban has a slight edge in tech being that it's a redesigned model and the Expedition didn't get updated till 2018 . But if you compare 2018 to 2018 there's really no contest the Expedition blows away the Suburban in almost every area. 

Now the Navigator and Escalade have always been the only two SUVS in the segment of luxury suvs full size SUVs nothing is even close as far as being able to take 6-7 pax with luggage the QX80 or Mercedes GL aren't even close . Again if you compare a 2015 Escalade to a 2015 Navigator the Escalade wins because of tech and being on a newer chassis . Compare 2018 to 2018 and the Navigator walks the Escalade in just about every way , even the majority of auto reviewers have come to that conclusions . 

Like the other poster said the biggest problem with the Suburban is that it's attached to Uber as almost every UberBlack driver drives a beat up crappy suburban . Usually with a bad black respray and worn interior . I don't do Uber Black but I do Lyft Black as I haven't made the step up to get the proper permits and insurance (waiting 2 more months for something to come off my driver record) but I've gotten Select passengers who have straight up told me they stopped using UberBlack because 90% of the time they were getting some crummy Suburban switching to Select saved money and provided a better experience most of the time (uber lets some really terrible cars on select in Denver) 

Anyway I think the biggest benefit of the Ford/Lincolns is the interior passenger volume is much greater and much more comfortable in the Ford/Lincolns . The 3rd row in an expedition/navigator is amazing better than a lot of 2nd row full size SUVS where as the Gm products the thrid row even is an after thought . 

I'm really wanting a new Expedition Limited/Platnium or Navigator but need the prices to come down where the prices are now I'd really have a hard time not buying a Used Tesla X for cheaper and saving a couple hundred bucks a month on gas even with the shotty build quality and lack of space lol , when I do make the switch I'll be upgrading my QX60 to a QX80 or Navigator L as I want something that stands out and the GM products are not that


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Rodesharegentrification, I agree with most everything you said and it's not fair to compare the Chevrolet to the Lincoln. However, since the 15 - 17 Lincoln's were slightly cheaper to operate than the 15 - 17 Chevrolet's when you added purchase price and maintenance together, then I am comparing 2 vehicles with almost the same cost. When comparing the 2015 -2017 Navigator to the Escalade, the Navigator is still superior... except when it comes to styling. But IMO, the styling is not worth the extra $30,000 of expenses. The ONLY reason for an Escalade is the Hollywood crowd thinks they are cool and demand them. If this is your market, get the Lady, if not, get the Gator. But 2018 is a new ballgame...


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Rodesharegentrification, I agree with most everything you said and it's not fair to compare the Chevrolet to the Lincoln. However, since the 15 - 17 Lincoln's were slightly cheaper to operate than the 15 - 17 Chevrolet's when you added purchase price and maintenance together, then I am comparing 2 vehicles with almost the same cost. When comparing the 2015 -2017 Navigator to the Escalade, the Navigator is still superior... except when it comes to styling. But IMO, the styling is not worth the extra $30,000 of expenses. The ONLY reason for an Escalade is the Hollywood crowd thinks they are cool and demand them. If this is your market, get the Lady, if not, get the Gator. But 2018 is a new ballgame...


I agree for rideshare or livery use the Navigator 15-17 is still better than the same year Escalade the only thing I mentioned was the Tech is behind correct me if I'm wrong but the Navigator doesn't have Adaptive Cruise control, Lane Assist and I don't see mention of Blind spot monitoring . I've riden in both and the 2nd and 3rd row comfort is far superior in the Navigator but the engine is where it's really great especially in in Colorado where turbo engines are so much more efficient at altitude compared to a NA version


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> We do not do Uber. The majority of our trips are between OC and LAX so mostly highway miles as well.
> 
> My comparison point was mostly economic and value comparison. I was only paying about $5000 to $6000 more for the Lincoln. At the price point, with all the added maintenance costs on the Suburban, the Lincoln actually costs less to run. When you add all the "extras" in such as a smooth quiet ride, more passenger room, running boards, powerful engine and luxury interior... there is no comparison in value. So yes, one could argue it's not fair to compare a Lincoln to a Chevrolet, but I'm only interested in value and cost to my business... not brand name per se.


Well , when you say you paid $5-6k more than a suburban i think thats the 2017 navigator which was cheaper.

Question is will you pay what lincoln asks for an 18 navigator when its time to replace your vehicle ? It wont be as economical upgrade as before


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

toi said:


> Well , when you say you paid $5-6k more than a suburban i think thats the 2017 navigator which was cheaper.
> 
> Question is will you pay what lincoln asks for an 18 navigator when its time to replace your vehicle ? It wont be as economical upgrade as before


Very true, the new Gators are $86k out the door now. Fortunately, I just bought another 17 Gator a little while ago. My next purchase will another Continental. I have one 15 Gator that will need to be replaced in about 6 to 8 months. I will evaluate prices at that time. If the Gator and the Lady are still out of my price range, I will consider a used Gator or a new Expedition. The Lady is still an option because I'm getting more Hollywood work as of late. However, I hear they too are now asking for the new Gator. We will see.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Very true, the new Gators are $86k out the door now. Fortunately, I just bought another 17 Gator a little while ago. My next purchase will another Continental. I have one 15 Gator that will need to be replaced in about 6 to 8 months. I will evaluate prices at that time. If the Gator and the Lady are still out of my price range, I will consider a used Gator or a new Expedition. The Lady is still an option because I'm getting more Hollywood work as of late. However, I hear they too are now asking for the new Gator. We will see.


I went and looked at the new Navigator and explorers and man the navigators are amazing the one I looked at had a sticker of $98k the expedition platinum was insanely nice too at $78k. These were just sticker prices didn't drive either.

With loaded 2015 to 2017 navigators going for $28 to $45k used its hard to justify spending double or triple but I'm not in LA Denver people I feel are more down to earth Most the livery companies here use Suburbans, Navigators and QX80s I've only seen a handful of new Gators and Expeditions. My issues with the navigators is lack of tech my 2013 Ford Explorer has pedestrian alert cross traffic, autonomous breaking adaptive cruise, lane keep etc... Where a 2017 navigator doesn't have any of that from what I've seen . I can do without most of that but adaptive cruise on a car that's over 30k used is kind of a deal breaker


----------

